# Red skin rash on my dog?



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys need some advice. My dog lately got these red rash marks, one under the arm pit and one near the base of the tail, both looked like it had fluid coming out of them, they look damp. Any idea what it could be? Excessive flea irritation plausible? Nutrition-related? internal parasite/disease? Just wanted to see if they looked familiar to you before I take him to the vet for a checkup.

Picture 1: Heres one at the base of the tail.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Picture 2:








close-up


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The liquid coming out is body fluid leaking from the skin and is normal when there is a abrasion like that. The dog licking the wound made it ooze and look like that. My husband calls what us under the arm crate rot, lol that is not really what it is but a funny name. When it gets hot like this and the dirt gets under the arms it can irritate them and they can get a rash like that. It could also be an allergy to something like a contact or seasonal thing going on. I would start here for treatment and see if it clears up a bit.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html

Also I like to use an itch stick to stop licking and give some relief. You might be able to find it at petsmart or petco, or you might have to call around or order online. This stuff is great for things like this.

Pet Itch Stick


----------



## Eb28 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Same thing*

My dog has the same thing, have you had any luck figuring it out?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Follow the links in my post above for how to treat it.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> The liquid coming out is body fluid leaking from the skin and is normal when there is a abrasion like that. The dog licking the wound made it ooze and look like that. My husband calls what us under the arm crate rot, lol that is not really what it is but a funny name. When it gets hot like this and the dirt gets under the arms it can irritate them and they can get a rash like that. It could also be an allergy to something like a contact or seasonal thing going on. I would start here for treatment and see if it clears up a bit.
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html
> 
> Also I like to use an itch stick to stop licking and give some relief. You might be able to find it at petsmart or petco, or you might have to call around or order online. This stuff is great for things like this.
> ...





performanceknls said:


> Follow the links in my post above for how to treat it.


Thank you! :hammer:


----------

